
“Platitudes in the Making–Precepts and Advices for Gentlefolk”– Holbrook Jackson - bookofjoe
https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=uva.x004114910;view=1up;seq=8
======
bookofjoe
From [https://austinkleon.com/2018/08/30/reading-with-a-
pencil/](https://austinkleon.com/2018/08/30/reading-with-a-pencil/): "G.K.
Chesterton once went through a friend's newly-published book of aphorisms and
answered each one with his pencil. (It was later published as 'Platitudes
Undone.')"

------
bookofjoe
Published in 1911 and then annotated by G.K. Chesterton; hand-written
annotations appear in PDF linked in OP.

